# Has anyone had a successful FET cycle after successful IVF?



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

I had IVF last May 07. i didn't respond very well but got 4 eggs, all of which fertilised grade 1 and all of which started to divide. they put 2 back and froze the other 2 on day 4 or 5. the IVF was successful and we now have a son.

when i went back to the clinic recently to discuss options, the consultant hinted that it was very unlikely to get 2 pregnancies from what was essentially one IVF cycle i.e. one set of eggs (probably especially as i only got 4 eggs anyway). as i understand it, the chances are pretty low anyway, i only have 2, they might not survive, they might not implant. i was just wondering what other peoples' experiences of this have been and whether anyone else had ever got a BFP using left over frosties after a successful IVF...


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
I am in the same position. We did IVF and got 2 blasts. Transfered one who became Hamish and the other is frozen. We are going for FET this month and when we saw our consultant he was quite positive. Didn't mention anything about it being unlikely due to part of the same successful cycle and just quoted the same success results as for any FET. (15-20%) It wasn't until the clinic counsellor called(who we saw previously)  last week and spoke about being realistic and how the chances of falling pregnant within the same cycle are very rare  What a downer! I have to be positive otherwise whats the point of going ahead? We already know that we will do another full cycle but why do that if theres a chance the FET works?
Anyway good luck. 
Andrea x


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi,
We're in the same position too.  We did ICSI and our daughter was born in January.  We've got 2 embryos in the freezer and are going through a medicated FET cycle this month - hopefully ET next week.  Our consultant was reasonably optimistic and didn't mention that its unlikely to get more than one pregnancy from a cycle.  That said, I think he was keener that we go through a fresh cycle rather than frozen but we felt that we wanted to try to use our frozen embryos first.  I wonder why its so unlikely to get pregnant twice from the same cycle?
Good luck rosiepie and aussiegirl.
Jane


----------



## Lucca06 (Jan 18, 2007)

Our pregnancies were both FETs but not from batches that had produced a previous birth HOWEVER I just wanted to say that I was actually told the oppposite.  i.e. if you have a fresh cycle and are successful any frosties from that cycle are more likely to produce another pregnancy.

Good luck all of you, FETs do work!

B x


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Yeh Barty  Thanks for that! I would think that as well especially with blasts as they must have been of "good standard" to have become a baby in the first place. Well done on your two Fet babies. Good to hear success stories!
Good luck with your fet next week jane
Andrea x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

thank you all so much for your replies.

yes, our consultant wasn't so much talking about the statistics, they're the same as if we hadn't had a previous birth from the same batch. he was more suggesting that we be realistic. that sort of thing. it's interesting to hear that you were told the opposite Barty.

he's quite keen on us doing a fresh cycle especially since i have limited ovarian reserve and had a really bad antral follicular count (and i'd never heard of any of these things this time last week!) but i don't think i can leave my frosties there unused. moreover, a fresh cycle might result in even more frosties that i'd be unwilling to leave unused.

i just don't know. part of me thinks this FET is more about closing the door on my treatment and leaving it to fate (as much as we ever could with regard to family planning) than actually about having a third child (although i know when/if i get the BFN with the FET then i'll be very tempted to have another fresh cycle anyway). complicated stuff.

good luck with your cycles this month Jane and Andrea x


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,
We got 6 embryos from our cycle [donor eggs]. The 1st fresh transfer produced our son, and the next frozen transfer produced our daughter, so it can happen. We still have 2 frosties left so can have another try next year.
Best of luck,
The Mountainlions.


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

We had icsi in 2006 which we got 4 embryos from. Two were implanted which resulted in my twins and I have just had fet for the other 2 and am awaiting the result. Throughout this cycle they have made it very clear that there was a great chance that the thaw rate is not that great and with only the 2,  you can imagine our delight that they both thawed intact. Am crossing my fingers for a good result.

Helenx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
I just wanted to bump this up for anymore replies
andreax


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Helen = We too had ICSI in 2006 and 4 embies - 2 became our twin girls  born 2007 and I'm starting medication this weekend for (I hope) number 3. Have decided to have only one at a time for FET, both frosties are grade 2. It's great to hear positive stories that have a similar strand. FET is week of 23 feb. so will be watching out for everyone else going through the same.

We've had a fairly negative attitude from staff, probably as others have said to make us realistic - but I have to remain optimistic and positive. Am excited / scared right now and just want it to be march so we'll know one way or the other. This is worse than the 2WW last  time by far!

f


----------

